# Hops For A Weihenstephaner



## tintin (18/10/06)

About to tackle a Weihenstephaner Hefe...I was going to add Hersbrucker, but if anybody knows of the actual hops that are used that would be great. Thanks


----------



## DJR (18/10/06)

Tettnanger is the classic german wheat beer hop, no idea if they use it in the weihenstephaner weizens though. I think as long as it's noble it should be fine, the main flavour comes from the yeast.


----------



## facter (18/10/06)

tintin said:


> About to tackle a Weihenstephaner Hefe...I was going to add Hersbrucker, but if anybody knows of the actual hops that are used that would be great. Thanks




Im actually pretty sure it is a Hersbrucker for the finishing hops? I always thought it was anyways....

good luck with this one, I can enver get that ultra cloves using the 3068 - still trying though!


----------



## tintin (18/10/06)

Yes, I'm using the 3068. Always used Whitelabs, so using my first Wyeast will be an experience. They seem to have more of a range too.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (18/10/06)

facter said:


> tintin said:
> 
> 
> > About to tackle a Weihenstephaner Hefe...I was going to add Hersbrucker, but if anybody knows of the actual hops that are used that would be great. Thanks
> ...



Tintin - IMO any of the noble hops do the trick. Weizens are low IBU's and hop flavour is low to none.

Facter - Without going too far off topic - Cloves = lower ferm temp, Banana = higher ferm temp. Also search for the 'rule of 30'. Plenty of info available re: Weizen yeast.

Cheers


----------

